# spring break updates



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*this week was my springbreak! i made it all over the midwestern world and decided to post my pics of the most recent pick ups. when in kentucky i hit the best priced and supplied humidor that i know of and got smokes that are unavailable in the chicago area. i got some choice smokes and thought i would pass on some pics. also here is my updated top tray pic. hope everybody is well.*


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pick ups


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice pickups, I love those Illusione sticks.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

tmoney said:


> Very nice pickups, I love those Illusione sticks.


*i've never had a chance to buy or try one until this week. i thought i owed it to myself to pick up a couple. seems like they have gotten some great press recently.*


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome pick-ups! Love the Tats and the DPG Cuban Classic.
That humi looks nicely stocked! :dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THAT PADILLA 68 STICK? Is it the same kinda limited Oscuro wrapper that the 32 had or something?


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Pick up


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THAT PADILLA 68 STICK? Is it the same kinda limited Oscuro wrapper that the 32 had or something?


*
nope, it is a corojo wrapper. never had one before. the only padillas i have had are the hybrid. i look forward to getting to that one.*


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> nope, it is a corojo wrapper. never had one before. the only padillas i have had are the hybrid. i look forward to getting to that one.*


Hmmmmm... we need to get together again!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Hmmmmm... we need to get together again!


*
if i knew you would want one, i would have picked you up one. too bad i had to hit kentucky for it. it was a ten dollar stick. we'll do it up lok.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those are all what I would have got


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice spring break


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> those are all what I would have got


*thanks, i havn't been on the live for a bit. what's new with jitzy?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*those zono easts and wests and cab gordos are getting harder and harder to find. i took every one that was in good condition. those are close to my favorite smokes right now.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *thanks, i havn't been on the live for a bit. what's new with jitzy?*


not much just getting ready for the nub and live release how have you been


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent collection of smokes you managed to acquire for yourself. Nice score!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> not much just getting ready for the nub and live release how have you been


*
they were doing a nub release with sammy rolling them up on april 1st at that shop in kentucky but i couldn't extend my trip the couple extra days unfortunately. i let them know to give a shout to sam from the live when he arrives. i'm looking forward to a nub sometime. i had a killer spring break catching up with almost everybody i know. had a good date last sat. life's pretty good right now. i caught a deal on those smokes. i can't complain too much right now.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Excellent collection of smokes you managed to acquire for yourself. Nice score!


*
yeah i thought so too.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

did you get together with David (smokinj) while in Kentucky


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

jitzy said:


> did you get together with David (smokinj) while in Kentucky


*
i should have. i was staying with my brother. I hadn't even thought of making a cigar connection there other than dropping part of my tax refund into the party store. they have sticks roughly three dollars cheaper than anywhere i know of and a supply that makes you get teary eyed.*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Had my first Cabaiguan today and enjoy the shite out of it--nice pickins' bud--very nice indeed!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great scores, Matt!! How was your break  Mine was great. I spent the whole time with Moose, so that was priceless.


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> they were doing a nub release with sammy rolling them up on april 1st at that shop in kentucky but i couldn't extend my trip the couple extra days unfortunately. i let them know to give a shout to sam from the live when he arrives. i'm looking forward to a nub sometime. i had a killer spring break catching up with almost everybody i know. had a good date last sat. life's pretty good right now. i caught a deal on those smokes. i can't complain too much right now.*


Party Source huh? Your right they have some of the best prices and selection in the area hands down. Great group of employees too.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE=vicegrips.ceo.;234816]*those zono easts and wests and cab gordos are getting harder and harder to find. i took every one that was in good condition. those are close to my favorite smokes right now.*[/QUOTE]

I'm gonna look around for the westside stuff over in my hood.. I have the Cab gordos, but haven't smoked one yet..

What Padrons do you have? I saw them hiding under the rest!:whoohoo:

Great top tray!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Great scores, Matt!! How was your break  Mine was great. I spent the whole time with Moose, so that was priceless.


*
glad to hear it joey. we start back up tomorrow. one more quarter left!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

chinomalo said:


> QUOTE=vicegrips.ceo.;234816]*those zono easts and wests and cab gordos are getting harder and harder to find. i took every one that was in good condition. those are close to my favorite smokes right now.*


I'm gonna look around for the westside stuff over in my hood.. I have the Cab gordos, but haven't smoked one yet..

What Padrons do you have? I saw them hiding under the rest!:whoohoo:

Great top tray![/QUOTE]
*
i have two 26 churchills, an 80, and a 40.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> Party Source huh? Your right they have some of the best prices and selection in the area hands down. Great group of employees too.


*

that is a fine establishment for cigars. the staff is incredibly knowledgeable and helpful. i wish they had a lounge with that type of selection. *


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

What part of the K.Y.did you hit Vice?? You should of hit me up


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Piickups!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

dont cha just looooove spring break


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt--
I saw you had an ashton vsg snuggled by the padrons-my 2 favs

How are those Cabaiguans???-Heard about them but never tried


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Matt--
> I saw you had an ashton vsg snuggled by the padrons-my 2 favs
> 
> How are those Cabaiguans???-Heard about them but never tried


*
that vsg you gifted to me! the cabs are very distinctive. i had one and really enjoyed it so if i found them again at a good price i planned on purchasing a bunch.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

smokinj said:


> What part of the K.Y.did you hit Vice?? You should of hit me up


*i was a mile from cincinnati. really close to the border. next time i'm in town i'll give you a heads up. we'll do it up.*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice haul right there. The Illusions are going to break your heart. Once you smoke one, you're gonna want MORE!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I am glad you jad a great time matty. I just worked my ass off. 

there is some super pick ups in your buying spree.

talk to u o later

speedy


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I am glad you jad a great time matty. I just worked my ass off.
> 
> there is some super pick ups in your buying spree.
> 
> ...


*

yo speedy, glad you are working hard. keep it up.*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look great, Matt. Your spring break looked a lot more fruitful than mine. The wife and kids had a blast; I got to see plenty of sickies!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Those look great, Matt. Your spring break looked a lot more fruitful than mine. The wife and kids had a blast; I got to see plenty of sickies!


*
gotta pay the bills somehow doc! cheers!*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I can guarantee that these next few days off will generate some new bills! Look out B&M, here I come!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Great pics. It seems you and I share very similar taste in cigars.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Great pics. It seems you and I share very similar taste in cigars.


*
yeah, i went on a pepin run.*


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pick ups


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks like you had a great trip Matt. Congrats


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice haul!


----------

